# Fish & Shrimp!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Had the cats I caught from my post the other day in a milk and seasoning bath since I cleaned them....Egg battered and double breaded in some Tony's cajun fish fry and added seasoning! MMMMMMMM The ole lady mixed up some quiet dog mix, made some fries with some fried shrimp and sauteed shrimp made fer a good ole dinner!!! Stuffed like a tick now!:thumbsup:


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Bullheads & 1 channel cat. Looks good.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Don't bullheads have a really sweet yellow meat?? I think I grew up calling them pollywogs


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Don't bullheads have a really sweet yellow meat?? I think I grew up calling them pollywogs


Never called em bullheads....pollywogs, butters, yeller bellies, mud cat is what we always called em.... Didn't notice the meat being yeller until I egg washed em...they have a little more blood vein in em then the channel but it didn't taste "fishy"....:thumbsup:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

*Fish &amp; Shrimp!*

Nooo! Don't remember them being fishy at all. They are the best!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

They are good & real easy to skin. Look up bullheads that's what they look like. Some have a yellow tint.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

It's been a long time since I've eaten any butter cat. That looks delicious !


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Quiet dog mix...took me a second


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome spread!


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

Yummy!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow Jason! That looks delicious :thumbup:


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice Jason.
Whyme


----------

